# FA Myths Thread #10



## Jon Blaze (Jul 10, 2011)

I had to look through the thread to pick a suggestion. Keep them coming folks! 

*"FAs must have had some childhood experience that made them like fat women."*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 10, 2011)

I still feel that the trait is both nature and nurture. I know the mind is very impressionable through childhood, but I think this is a myth in that there's often this view that being FA is the result of a mother complex issue for example. It always has to come down to some random moment in childhood in the eyes of those that don't really know. There's nothing wrong with something happening or someone being there while one is young to draw the trait out, but that's not the case for everyone.

I went through this starting when I was 12. My upbringing was no different. I just took a different route in the end. My family is a variety of sizes. I feel that might have aided in the cause with me being taught acceptance of people of all sizes while growing up (Albeit volatile... highs and lows), but looking back now I do not really think it had that big of an effect.


----------



## J_Underscore (Jul 11, 2011)

Can a moderater please delete this
I misread, I didn't think this was a "topic of the moment" thread I thought it was a shout-out thread


----------



## kioewen (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't accept this myth. I think the admiration for full-figured women is all nature. Nurture simply affects when someone admits this preference to themselves. But the innate attraction is always there; the only question is the degree of suppression/denial.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 11, 2011)

I can't pinpoint any specific moment where I was "imprinted" or anything so if it was something in my past it was so subtle I don't remember it. Somehow I don't think imprinting would be effective if you don't remember what was imprinted on you.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 11, 2011)

I never had any "formative experience" that I am aware of. No fat relatives, no fat people around me (there weren't any in Switzerland), nothing. 

Yet, I remember having strong reactions on the few occasions I was confronted with fatness well before I became sexually aware. The preference and magic appear to have always been part of me.



Jon Blaze said:


> I had to look through the thread to pick a suggestion. Keep them coming folks!
> 
> *"FAs must have had some childhood experience that made them like fat women."*


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 12, 2011)

The only thing I can really point to are that my first two babysitters were AT LEAST size 24, young, and pretty, being high school/college aged and such.

If it IS based on something like that, then this is it. If not, who knows.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hm, not that I remember. I just remember like larger women ever since I was a little kid. I don't think it was because of any event or whatever.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 14, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Yet, I remember having strong reactions on the few occasions I was confronted with fatness well before I became sexually aware. The preference and magic appear to have always been part of me.



Me, too. And nobody had a more anti-fat nurturing than this child. If there is ever a Fatphobe Hall of Fame, my parents' statues will be right inside the entrance.  I also had a cadre of aunts whose conversation ran the (very short) gamut from worrying about their weight to expressing contempt for women heavier than themselves. I kept my mouth shut and wondered if I were adopted.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Me, too. And nobody had a more anti-fat nurturing than this child. If there is ever a Fatphobe Hall of Fame, my parents' statues will be right inside the entrance.  I also had a cadre of aunts whose conversation ran the (very short) gamut from worrying about their weight to expressing contempt for women heavier than themselves. I kept my mouth shut and wondered if I were adopted.



See what "terrible" things can come from airing anti-fat prejudice! It just pushes people over to the other side.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 14, 2011)

Uh yeah, I had a childhood experience. My parents brought us up nudist. We went occasionally to a nudist park in Topanga Canyon called Elysium Fields. One year when I was 10 or 11 my family was there, and I saw a splendidly curvy supersize or at least high-midsize blonde woman walk across the grass and plop down next to her husband and kids, and I thought to myself, "I...... I want a girlfriend like this!!!!!' That childhood experience enough for ya?


----------



## JulianDW (Jul 14, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> See what "terrible" things can come from airing anti-fat prejudice! It just pushes people over to the other side.



My family was quite anti-fat also, I wonder if that pushed me to the.... other side  LOL


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 15, 2011)

I remember when I was a kid and saw Sleeping Beauty for the first time. Merryweather was always my favorite fairy bc I just thought she looked the prettiest. Then as I was growing up I noticed that I always thought the fatter cartoon characters were prettier. 

Nothing in my life had an impact on that for sure, bc my family was so mean about being anything above the reccomended weight. So much so that I hated myself and felt disgusted when I saw anyone my size or bigger. But still thought the cartoon characters were beautiful. 

Now... I see through my family's hate and I was never actually disgusted about myself or others. I was more ashamed of what my family was going to say and feared it and mistook that for disgust. Now, I try very hard daily to build confidence in other BBW and SSBBWs. As Bette Midler put it.. "We're beautiful, we're beautiful, we're beautiful.. dammit!"


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 17, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> See what "terrible" things can come from airing anti-fat prejudice! It just pushes people over to the other side.



LOL i think that goes for most people.what most people are denied of is what they end up wanting the most alot of the time.LOL


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Other than watching the infamous "Audrey's Dream" scene from European Vacation I really had no experience when I was a kid that led me to like larger ladies. I also saw the Willy Wonka scene when I was a child but that did nothing for me (still doesn't really) so how I ever became an F/A I'll never truly know.

I mean on the surface, seeing my friend 50 pounds heavier on the first day of school my senior year after not seeing her for 3 months was what got me truly started but there really were no signs I'd be into that until it happened.

The whole "your mother was fat" argument doesn't apply because my mother wasn't fat until I was already like 19 and she's lost the weight since then.

I can't think of any other classic examples other than "your friends were fat" because I had a fat friend in elementary school but I wasn't attracted to her.

Everyone's different I guess.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm sure somewhere there is a guy, probably more than one, who thinks just that.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Has "I have a small penis only a fat chick could accept" been mentioned yet?



That's another myth lol


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 27, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Has "I have a small penis only a fat chick could accept" been mentioned yet?



Actually, one time when I told some guys about it, their reaction was exactly the opposite: "You must have some pipe to be able to do that!!!"


----------



## musicman (Jul 28, 2011)

Elfcat said:


> Actually, one time when I told some guys about it, their reaction was exactly the opposite: "You must have some pipe to be able to do that!!!"



Ah, the secret truth about FAs is finally revealed.


----------



## Lear (Jul 28, 2011)

I've always just assumed i was wired for the wrong century 

Seriously though I can't think of anything that particularly made me an FA. I had several very fat teachers early on but I'd say if anything they influenced my thing for women who were comfortable in their own body.


----------



## MrRabbit (Jul 28, 2011)

If it is not innate, I'm sure there must be some Freudian explanation for it. In any case, like Conrad, I remember already being attracked to fat when I was still a child.


----------



## MrRabbit (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe one day this will be a great topic for someone's psychology thesis.


----------

